# التحليل التطويقي للبيانات Data Envelopment Analyisis



## abu_haneen (29 يناير 2007)

ارجو المساعده يا شباب انا في مأزق ومحتاج للمساعده 
اذا كان في حد عنده كتاب حديث عن Data ENvelopment Analyisi وياليت يكون هناك كتاب بالعربي يكون افضل 
وياليت اذا كان في حد عنده خبر في البرنامج يفيدنا 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## abu_haneen (30 يناير 2007)

یا شباب نرجو المساعده 
بدي برنامج 
Dea


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

ياشباب مساعده


----------



## صناعي1 (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الملف المرفق عبارة عن ورقة بحثية تتناول تطبيق التحليل التطويقي في قياس اداء المؤسسات التعليمية، باللغة العربية

أرجو ان يكون الملف مفيدا


----------



## abu_haneen (14 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي الملف الرايع والمفيد 
والله يجزيك الف خير 
وكونك عندك خبره عن هذا الموضوع ياليت لو عندك ملف او كتاب في العربي عن Dea
والله انا مش عارف اشکرک کیف .............................


----------



## فتوح (14 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً للصناعي 1 على الملف النرفق

والرجاء من الأخوة استخدام العنوان المناسب للمواضيع

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------

